# Stinky fish



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not an expert fisherman but was curious about one my buddy caught at Van Hook. I don't know what it was but it was about 1.5 pounds was dark in color looked similar to a white bass but stunk like nothing I have ever smelled before and was greasy. We could actually smell it before it broke the surface of the water. Any ideas?

TC


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Goldeye?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Did it taste better than it smelled :lol: :lol:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm gonna guess it was a spawning male Black Crappie. They will put out a heavy fish smell just like spawning Bluegills. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Tulibee? Those things stink!


----------

